# Premature Tire Wear/Blow Outs - Manufacturer Problem



## tsterling (Oct 27, 2009)

I purchased a brand new 2005 Pontiac GTO in May of 2006. The car currently has 46K miles on it, and my 3rd set of factory brand, Z-rated tires. The first set's rear driver's side blew out on me while on the freeway. The 'inboard tread surface' was so severely deteriorated that the seam had completely separated and the metal threads were exposed. What's worse, I had just been in the dealership 1 month prior for an oil change, tire rotation/balance, etc. The service mechanics said nothing about my tires being virtually disintegrated. 

The Discount Tire store rep told me the premature wear was probably due to poor alignment, so I bought a new full set of tires, got a 4 tire alignment and went on my merry way. Fast forward about 2 and a half years to today (October 27, 2009). I'm on my way to work on the I-5 when my rear passenger side tire blows. I had it towed to Discount Tire - figure it's a nail or something. The service guy walks me out to the bay to show me my tire. Same deal - such severe deterioration to the inside tread/sidewall that it just blew out. 

And more bad news, the other 2 front ones are in almost as bad of shape with a bizarre balding pattern along the edges. The Discount guy says it must be poor alignment, but I insist I've been religiously getting the tires rotated, balanced, and checked by them. He checks his computer and sure enough, it's been less than 5K miles since I was in the (other) Discount for a rotation/balance. 

How can this be: 2 sets of (expensive) tires in ~46K miles with the exact same premature deterioration. And both sets of wear in the exact same obscure location, consequently missed by service mechanics during routine maintenance. 

I got suspicious, and here's what I found: The NHTSA has received more than 100 complaints and the Office of Defects has conducted and completed an investigation regarding various 2004-2006 GTO tire defect/wear claims - ODI - Office of Defects Investigation (search for NHTSA Action Number PE07010). 

In addition, there is a class action lawsuit against GM regarding the increased width of the tires distributed with the GTO (the original Holden Monaro was constructed with 235's not 245's), and the subsequent premature wear/danger associated with the larger size - Pontiac GTO Class Action Lawsuit. 

The NHTSA's Office of Defects has closed the investigation without a recall, but states that, "THE CLOSING OF THIS INVESTIGATION DOES NOT CONSTITUTE A FINDING BY NHTSA THAT A SAFETY-RELATED DEFECT DOES NOT EXIST. THE AGENCY WILL CONTINUE TO MONITOR COMPLAINTS AND OTHER INFORMATION RELATING TO THE ALLEGED DEFECT IN THE SUBJECT VEHICLES AND TAKE FURTHER ACTION IN THE FUTURE IF WARRANTED."

Frankly, I feel quite fortunate that in spite of the fact that my 2 blowouts occurred on the freeway - they were both rear tires (shortly after they'd been rotated), so I was able to maintain control of my vehicle and did not suffer a collision. 

And thanks to my somewhat stubborn and tenacious search for information, I am now well aware of the necessity that I PERSONALLY examine my tire wear and emphasize the importance of thorough inspections to my dealership service mechanics. I would encourage you to do the same, and also file a complaint with the NHTSA's Office of Defects if you're suffering similar tire-wear symptoms: Office of Defects Investigation (ODI), File A Safety Complaint.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I was aware of the class action lawsuit when it first came out. I have heard nothing of it since.

Check height clearance of your car for proper height. I'd bet your springs are sagging which causes premature wear on the inside of the tires. I noticed it on mine and my rear springs were replaced under warranty.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

it sounds like you are blaming all your damage on from when your tires were on the front of the car.

it sounds like you have drastically collapsed strut mount bushings. that is an easy and cheap fix, but not to noticable to someone who doesn't really know that it's a problem.

your best bet is just to buy the new parts and fix it yourself (or give the new parts to someone else to install), then get an alignment afterwards. that will be fixed a lot quicker than trying to get someone else to fix it by placing blame

here's a link to purchase new bushings 
Wretched Motorsports

with the problems you are having, for $90.00 this is a cheap no-brainer for your safety


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

:agreeYou do quite a bit of drag racing according to your posts on LS1GTO. That is, if you're the same tsterling that's over there. It is at all possible that at least some of the cause for the problems you're having may have to do with that?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like you need to check your tires more often... Maybe incorrect PSI, bad suspension, or just hard driving. Mine don't last all that long either. But thats my driving style.


----------



## 6.0GTO (Mar 13, 2005)

I bought my GTO at the same time and had the exact same issues with my tires too. I just bought a new Michelin PS2 because I had a blowout last week. I talked to a friend who is a GM Service Tech. and he thinks that the factory alignment specs are wrong because he's seen several with the same issues at his dealership.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

6.0GTO said:


> I bought my GTO at the same time and had the exact same issues with my tires too. I just bought a new Michelin PS2 because I had a blowout last week. I talked to a friend who is a GM Service Tech. and he thinks that the factory alignment specs are wrong because he's seen several with the same issues at his dealership.


Never heard that one before. Has your friend worked as a Pontiac service tech and is familiar with these cars?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

6.0GTO said:


> I bought my GTO at the same time and had the exact same issues with my tires too. I just bought a new Michelin PS2 because I had a blowout last week. I talked to a friend who is a GM Service Tech. and he thinks that the factory alignment specs are wrong because he's seen several with the same issues at his dealership.


Many of the issues have been associated with the shipping methods from OZ to the docks at port.
It was determined the over torquing of ratcheting down of the front end caused undo stress on the strut bushings squashing them. This caused the struts to go off kilter and begin to tilt towards the wheel. To compensate for this dealers would align the front end with a greater negative camber adjustment. As the strut tilts towards the wheel the greater the - camber is adjusted, finally to the point tire damage. 

Every 5K when I get my oil changed and tires rotated my struts are inspected and I have the bushings measured. There is a tolerance measurement on this as there is a picture of what a failing busing looks from pedders. So far for me, 35K miles and all is well. 

Also rear spring sag will prematurely wear the inside tread. Then you rotate say to an out of spec front end this will increase the wear.


----------

